# General > Book & Author Requests >  We by Yevgeny Zamyatin

## DumbLikeAPoet

He has been dead over 50 years.... So you should be able to put this book on the net. Correct?

God Bless,
JonUs

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

what say ye Mr.Admin?

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

So i guess this is not going to happen?

God Bless,
JonUs

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

I want this close to the top... because if I am not mistaken... this book is comparable to 1984? (It is not in my small town's library)

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

> I want this close to the top... because if I am not mistaken... this book is comparable to 1984? (It is not in my small town's library)


Although I have yet to read it, I would say its comparable in the same way that "A Brave New World" is. They are all about negative Uptopia's.

JonUs

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

ah... thanks for clearing that up. 

WE WANT WE 

*chuckles at his own, very lame joke*

----------


## Wanderer

We seems to be a rather rare book on the net. I can't find this book on the net anywhere, despite searching for 5 hours.

I've managed to get a glimpse of the opening of the book at amazon.com. I have an interest in maths as well as literature, so this book seems very intriguing. We is an original anti-utopian novel that came to influence Brave New World and 1984. I think it deserves more fame than it currently does.

So, Mr. Admin, I would be grateful if you could add We to your collection of classics.

Thank you for your consideration.

----------


## Demona

the book is just suuuperb!!! i`m sure you will not regret reading it!
hm...it would be interesting to read the translation now.  :Smile:

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Is it possible, Admin?

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

he hates us. WE is to good for him  :Smile:  (oh my that is corny) /bump

JonUs

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

/cry /cry we dont even get an I'll look for it........ Just an ackknowledgment that you looked at this would be enough for me Mr. Admin :) I mean come on at the time of writng this this post has 287 views. 

Jonus

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

*trys to suck up to the admin*

Um... he is real busy, but a great guy and uh....

*abandons sucking up to the admin, seeing as how Imthefoolonthehill knows almost nothing about him*

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

Day one.

I am begining this Post a day campaign. I will continue to post once a (week)day on this thread until I at least get a response from the admin. Well It begins.

Jonus

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

good idea.

----------


## Demona

> Day one. 
> 
> I am begining this Post a day campaign. I will continue to post once a (week)day on this thread until I at least get a response from the admin. Well It begins. 
> 
> Jonus


nice idea  :Smile:  need a supporter? 

a question: is it a normal state of things when you don`t even get a...hm....any sings like "acknowledged" or something for one`s requests or posts?

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Demona: I have no idea... but you would think we would get a response....


At any rate, Happy birthday, Harriet Beecher Stowe! (1811)

Happy death-day Benedict Arnold, may your rotting corpse defile the very ground in which you were burried.

oh, yeah... and while I'm at it... Happy Flag day!

----------


## Demona

> Demona: I have no idea... but you would think we would get a response....


hope dies the last....ok 8)

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

Day 2,
Hello, well today is (week)day 2. I went and saw Hedwig and the Angry Itch, Saturday. Donnan Sutherland played Hedwig, it was awsome. I highly suggest that if your going to be in the Sante Fe area when its playing that you see it. Ok well good day everyone.

Jonus

----------


## imthefoolonthehill

Happy Birthday Igor Stavinsky

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

Day 3,

Hello, 
Does anyone here play any MMORPGs? I'm exahsted on day 3 so im just gonna post and sleep  :Smile: 

jonus

----------


## Admin

If you digitize it I'll publish it. 

Otherwise, its not available.

----------


## DumbLikeAPoet

Thank you very much Mr. Admin. I will think about digitizing it, I need to find a paper copy first though  :Smile:  If I can find a copy and the wife permits, I will try to do it. Thank you for your timely response  :Tongue: 

Jonus

----------

